# Percutaneous nephrolithotomy guidewire placement?



## chembree (May 3, 2009)

How do you bill for a percutaneous nephrolithotomy guidewire placement? (The stone was not removed, they just placed the wire around it)


----------



## dhuston (May 4, 2009)

Without reading the whole report, I'd suggest unlisted.

Diane Huston, CPC,RCC


----------

